# IN-Purebred Golden Ret. Male at NW Indiana Shelter



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful!!! Pure for sure! I have to leave soon, can you email rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld Rescues*

I emld rescues and got a msg. from shelter saying Dudley is safe!
NOT sure what rescue.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

what a sweet looking boy! Hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank goodness!


----------

